# Spark Plugs



## KimTan (Aug 1, 2003)

Hi, Im trying to get some spark plugs and wire set for my car. It's due for the 60K miles servicing. Im driving a 2000 Nissan Altima GXE. So far I had checked Splitfire and NGK. One is showing MPI, the other EFI. Why the difference? Can anyone recommend good spark plugs and wire set? Thanks much.


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

Since NGK makes the OEM Nissan spark plugs, I'd go for NGK...I havent heard much good reviews and feedback regarding the Splitfire sparkplugs and hi-tension wires..


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

go ngk v-powers, they are the best for the car


----------



## nizmo559 (Mar 4, 2003)

split fire sucks really bad dont get them


----------



## sersr20dk (Oct 15, 2003)

just get the stock replacement for your vehicle, they are ngk, and when they look it up in the computer, they can tell you what heat range to buy, i believe it is a 5 heat range stock pn might be bk5re's. just ask them to double check


----------



## DisBeBrand0n (May 11, 2003)

anyone know about the NGK iridiums?


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yeah I have those.Cant say much about them except for maybe better throttle response.But also the old plugs were OLD and didnt change wires or cap or nothin else.It also could have been me hoping something would come out of the $25 I spent.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

danifilth said:


> yeah I have those.Cant say much about them except for maybe better throttle response.But also the old plugs were OLD and didnt change wires or cap or nothin else.It also could have been me hoping something would come out of the $25 I spent.


better throttle response? 
My $0.02 is your old plugs were worn out. 

And the dual electrodes with the NKG's are bullshit, its physically impossible to get two sparks at the same time. Only thing they do, is take up more space wich gives you more compression.

NKG is, from my experience, the best buy though.


----------



## danifilth (May 14, 2003)

yes because my old plugs were worn


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

well, one way of getting extra hp would be to put in longer plugs, wich take up more space. Don't know the effect on bigger engines (car), but it's been proven on racebikes.

That's if you care to change plugs several times a year, of course... since they tend to get dirty and worn alot faster.

Anyone got any more info on this? Or am I talking bs ?


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

My buddy has a GSXR750, and he has heard of that too, but I have heard that on the GA16 and SR20 motors, the stock plug length makes the most power because it is right in the highest turbulence area of the combustion chamber. I have heard if you get a longer plug, you will loose some power and have big time losses in throttle response and idle quality. Also if your not running a turbo or big time mods, get the medium to hot heat range plug. Dont get the cold range because it will foul more quickly.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

halfshaft said:


> My buddy has a GSXR750, and he has heard of that too, but I have heard that on the GA16 and SR20 motors, the stock plug length makes the most power because it is right in the highest turbulence area of the combustion chamber. I have heard if you get a longer plug, you will loose some power and have big time losses in throttle response and idle quality. Also if your not running a turbo or big time mods, get the medium to hot heat range plug. Dont get the cold range because it will foul more quickly.


I heard the heat range on plugs is bs... nfi why  (not my opinion/experience)


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

The heat range is definetly NOT b.s.! A "hot" plug will actually hold more heat than a "cold" at its tip, and this helps to burn away deposits that around town and stop and go driving produce. However, highly tuned engines generally need a "cold" plug because a hot plug tip stands a better chance of producing detonation.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

halfshaft said:


> The heat range is definetly NOT b.s.! A "hot" plug will actually hold more heat than a "cold" at its tip, and this helps to burn away deposits that around town and stop and go driving produce. However, highly tuned engines generally need a "cold" plug because a hot plug tip stands a better chance of producing detonation.


I only heard it was b.s... 

you meant, a cold plug tip stands a better chance of producing detonation? Else, I'd go for a hot plug either way (?)


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

The hotter the plug heat range is, the hotter the tip of the actual plug is while the motor is running. If you have a high compression or high boost engine, this glowing hot plug tip could ignite the fuel/air mix before the actual spark does. Then, instead of pushing the piston down, the exploding gases slam into the piston as it's flying upwards in the bore. This is called detonation. Think of a head-on crash at 1,200mph. Obviously, this is extreamly detrimental to engine health, and can easily shatter pistons, and bend connecting rods. However, if you have a stock, or mildly modded engine(with bolt on parts), a hot or medium heat range stands much less chance of causing detonation, and the hot tip actually burns away harmful deposites around the plug electrodes, allowing the plugs to foul less and run smoother and better. Therefor, the cold range plug is basicly a compromise that the turbo guys have to run to avoid detonation. I would get the NGK plugs that your owners manual specifies, and stick with the middle heat range.


----------



## Hawkon (Dec 9, 2003)

Ohh... the more effecient your engine is (more heat per cc or whatever), the colder tip you'd need to prevent a detonation?

I had nfi what you meant by 'detonation', but I do now. 

:cheers:


----------



## halfshaft (Nov 2, 2003)

Yes,that's partway true, because to get an engine to be more efficient(and make more power), you need to squeeze as much oxygen and fuel in the cylinder as possible, and the more you try to squeeze in, the higher the pressure inside the cylinder is going to be. Because gasoline becomes more unstable as pressure rises, it needs much less heat to set it off in a tuned motor. So the owner of the tuned engine has to make a slight compromise in drivability because he needs to use the cold plug to avoid detonation. On the same note, the higher the octane rating of fuel, the harder it is to combust. So Premium grade fuel, which has a octane rating of 93 (give or take a few points), is actually less flammable than Regular grade, which has a octane rating in the mid 80's. The reason high-performance engines need to burn premium fuel is the same reason that they need cold heat range spark plugs; the less volitile fuel helps to keep the chance of detonation down.


----------



## NIZMO808SER (Apr 14, 2003)

I would go with NGK platinums....V powered is good but you have to change them sooner than the platinums. 

This is just my opinion and as for splitfire, it is not worth buying, didn't do anything for my SE-R. I say NGK platinums are the best.


----------



## GetsomeGOJO (Apr 4, 2004)

*Splitfire pros*

Interesting notion that "It is physically impossible to create more than one spark at once..."

You see, I'd agree with you on one hand, that the minute variations in gap distance would cause differing resistances, with the spark always following the path of least resistance. However, the different points on a splitfire plug are series circuited, allowing the same charge to ignite several different sparks "seemingly" from the same point. Note that this explanation came to me from a Physics professor, not a gear head.
As to increased efficiency, the more the surface area of the fuel is in contact with the ignition source, the faster the fuel ignites, theoretically increasing compression in the cylinder. This comes from a physics expirement conducted with a 60,000 volt Taser series wired into a Potato Cannon, cumbustion chamber. (Yes, we achieved higher muzzel velocities with the multi-spark, as well as increased reliability!)
Practically, I've Run Bosch Platinum x4s in my (missed) Ford Contour and (nostalgically appreciated) Mercury Sable Wagon, as well as Bosch Cables. If you have the extra $20 bucks to put into it it I'd do it.


----------

